# What would 'Elf n safeT' think of this?



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/qx2f9ab

Child labour in China? Who'd have thought it?
The little lad seems well versed in controlling the machine, presumably had plenty of practice!:frown2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't read


tony


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Link showing "Bad Request" !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Ditto


Same.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Simlier.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry about that, try again:

http://tinyurl.com/p3dhbqa

Hmm, still not working. It's a long link but I'll try & post it in full now, see if that works,

Try this then:

https://dub121.afx.ms/att/GetAttach...3d0a945aa5b134bd549f285bd4f799fa77&oneredir=1


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Well that works for me now but I don't know if it will work for anyone else. It seems to be picking up from my downloads now.
Ho hum, the wonder of computers!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Does work, one reason I always post the full address.


tony:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, bad error still, I too always use the full address, and MHF will truncate it for display anyhoo.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Doesn't work for me:surprise:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Both new links still showing "bad request"


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh you lot, below is the full video:






tony


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for that Tony. I was sent a link as a zip file but it was evidently only to part of the film. For some reason I couldn't get copy & paste to work properly.
Anyway they can all see it now.:wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Does work, one reason I always post the full address.
> 
> tony:smile2:


 I prefer full addresses as well, as you never know if someone is going to put a link to the Wail. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And I'd seen it years ago too.


----------

